# TDU 2 bei Steam kaufen?



## alex1028 (1. Februar 2011)

Hi leute ich wollte mir das neue Testdrive bei steam kaufen jetzt seh ich da man bekommt bei verschiedenen anbietern (amazon...) autos geschenkt wenn man vorbestellt.
Wie läuft das ab mit den autos kann ich die nur online nutzen oder hab ich das auto dann gleich als erstfahrzeug?


----------



## Pixy (1. Februar 2011)

Du hast den Wagen gleich. Ob du allerdings gleich mit denen losfahren kannst, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Autos hast du also für Singleplayer und Multiplayer.

Ich denke du musst dir den Wagen kaufen. Da am Anfang aber das Geld fehlt, musst du wohl erst mal Sparen.


----------



## alex1028 (1. Februar 2011)

ha wie jetzt ich hab den karn aber kann nicht damit fahren?
oder meinst du man muss ihn erst freischalten sowie beim alten tdu?


----------



## khepp242 (1. Februar 2011)

Wo hast du das Spiel denn vorbestellt?
Hier kannst du dir die Vorbesteller Boni für Deutschland ansehen. 
Aber eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man die "Vorbestellerautos" kaufen muss, wenn man jetzt 'nen Bugatti erst kaufen müsste?!


----------



## Wincenty (1. Februar 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Du hast den Wagen gleich. Ob du allerdings gleich mit denen losfahren kannst, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Autos hast du also für Singleplayer und Multiplayer.
> 
> Ich denke du musst dir den Wagen kaufen. Da am Anfang aber das Geld fehlt, musst du wohl erst mal Sparen.



Geld sparen, das ich nicht lache nach meinen ersten 5 Rennen/Missionen hatte ich schon 1 Lambo, 1 Viper, 1 C6 lvl3, 1 Z28 und den TT


----------



## alex1028 (2. Februar 2011)

^^ja wenn wurde ich auf steam vorbestellen da is ein pagani im Packet aber muss man den dann runterlasen oder steht der schon bereit ?

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich nicht via Pay pal zahlen kann ???


----------



## Reytiros (5. Februar 2011)

Die Dlc Autos musst du dir kaufen. Sin aber am Anfang verfügbar, musst halt sparen. Diese Autos kann man ohne Vorbestellung nicht ingame kaufen! (habe schon nachgefragt) Ist halt nur den Vorbestellern vorbehalten


----------



## khepp242 (5. Februar 2011)

Auf der TDU 2 Seite lässt sich mittlerweile nachlesen wie das ganze mit den Vorbesteller Autos, dem Casino und co. abläuft.


----------



## alex1028 (5. Februar 2011)

Top danke euch ^^


----------



## -Undertaker- (6. Februar 2011)

ich habe das spiel bei ebay gekauft und gestern schon erhalten


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal Leute warum haben manche das Spiel schon!?
Es kommt doch erst am 11. Raus!


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht weil sie eine XBox oder PS3 haben und nicht merken, dass die PC-Nutzer noch ein paar Tage warten müssen?


----------



## watercooled (6. Februar 2011)

Ach für Konsole Ist das schon drausen?
Grr Frechheit!


----------



## Macdev (8. Februar 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Geld sparen, das ich nicht lache nach meinen ersten 5 Rennen/Missionen hatte ich schon 1 Lambo, 1 Viper, 1 C6 lvl3, 1 Z28 und den TT


Wie jetzt Lambo gibt's doch garnicht


----------



## khepp242 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube er bezieht sich auf Test Drive Unlimited 1. 

PS: Mein Motto in TDU1: immer schön über der Million bleiben...^^


----------

